# Pregnant doe who foam on mouth



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

One of my girls who is due next week has foam on her mouth. I've noticed it a couple times the last couple of days. She seems to only have it when she gets up from laying down. She is acting fine, eating, and doesn't have a temp. Any ideas?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she chewing cud? I notice that after my one buck has been resting and cud chewing, his lips are foamy....he's fine otherwise and I attributed it to "not enough or too much spit" when chewing.

You could try getting her to drink more as well as keeping baking soda available.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah I think it's after she has been chewing. I put some baking soda out but she wasn't interested.


----------



## Vincent Lampkin (Dec 9, 2017)

My goat is acting funny she will eat bout standing around and foaming from the mouth she is pregnant


----------



## Vincent Lampkin (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be multiple kids in there putting pressure on her rumen causing a bit more cud stuff to come up, but that is an assumption.


----------



## Vincent Lampkin (Dec 9, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Could be multiple kids in there putting pressure on her rumen causing a bit more cud stuff to come up, but that is an assumption.





toth boer goats said:


> Could be multiple kids in there putting pressure on her rumen causing a bit more cud stuff to come up, but that is an assumption.


----------



## Vincent Lampkin (Dec 9, 2017)

I mix some baking soda in her food this morning but in the barn where she was standing at nothing but foam


----------



## CLAUDIO VARGAS (Dec 11, 2017)

liz said:


> Is she chewing cud? I notice that after my one buck has been resting and cud chewing, his lips are foamy....he's fine otherwise and I attributed it to "not enough or too much spit" when chewing.
> 
> You could try getting her to drink more as well as keeping baking soda available.





liz said:


> Is she chewing cud? I notice that after my one buck has been resting and cud chewing, his lips are foamy....he's fine otherwise and I attributed it to "not enough or too much spit" when chewing.
> 
> You could try getting her to drink more as well as keeping baking soda available.


----------



## CLAUDIO VARGAS (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a baby goat foaming form the mouth what can i do or givee her to help her? Please help me


----------



## Vincent Lampkin (Dec 9, 2017)

Give her a teaspoon of baking soda


----------



## CLAUDIO VARGAS (Dec 11, 2017)

Dry baking soda or with water?


----------



## Vincent Lampkin (Dec 9, 2017)

Dry


----------



## CLAUDIO VARGAS (Dec 11, 2017)

Vincent Lampkin said:


> Dry


----------



## CLAUDIO VARGAS (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check her for throat blockage. 
Does she have a lot of cud stuck causing her to foam up or feed or an apple ect stuck in her throat? Be careful with her teeth if you do check her.
Or get her to a vet. 

Is she getting a hold of something toxic?
Bad grain, hay with mold? Check the feed.
If so Activated charcoal.


----------

